# MY first candy paint job out of my garage



## Ace123 (Sep 4, 2010)

This is a car that I am putting together for my mom I painted it in my garage it is 80% done now I am going to put a flow coat on it to top it off just take a look and tell me what you think


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

paint is cool but first thing that comes to mind is....... is that your moms car??


----------



## Ace123 (Sep 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Dec 2 2010, 10:21 AM~19219001
> *paint is cool but first thing that comes to mind is....... is that your moms car??
> *


Yea, it is her car she see how I be rollin so she asked me to hook her up so that is what I did SHIT now I want to keep it but fuck it I am going to top it off for her


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Dayum! Momma rolling hard. Good job Homie.


----------



## Ace123 (Sep 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CadillacTom_@Dec 2 2010, 10:42 AM~19219198
> *Dayum!  Momma rolling hard. Good job Homie.
> *


Thanks homie yea she is going to be BUT you know I got to roll this bitch


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

looks good, excpet idk if its reflection or glare or ?? bt that corer of the frot bmper cover looks pretty light and blotch on the candy... yo did that in a reglar garage?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ace123_@Dec 2 2010, 10:16 AM~19218969
> *This is a car that I am putting together for my mom I painted it in my garage it is 80% done now I am going to put a flow coat on it to top it off just take a look and tell me what you think
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!! YOU MAMA IS VERRRRRRY LUCKY TO HAVE A SON LIKE YOU, NOT MANY SONS GO THAT EXTRA MILE THESE DAYS... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

LOOKS GREAT!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

good job...


----------



## Ace123 (Sep 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Dec 2 2010, 11:34 AM~19219617
> *looks good, excpet idk if its reflection or glare or ?? bt that corer of the frot bmper cover looks pretty light and blotch on the candy... yo did that in a reglar garage?
> *


I knew some one would say something like that The car is not all the way done I got some more sprayin to do its about 80% done it has to be color sand buff all that good stuff so soon as im done I will make sure you get to see it


----------



## Ace123 (Sep 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 2 2010, 11:50 AM~19219738
> *NICE!!! YOU MAMA IS VERRRRRRY LUCKY TO HAVE A SON LIKE YOU, NOT MANY SONS GO THAT EXTRA MILE THESE DAYS... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie you are RT about that I went all the way out for her and I am not done I still got to put a couple more coats on to put on the car plus the beat


----------



## Ace123 (Sep 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 2 2010, 12:42 PM~19220087
> *good  job...
> *


Thank you homie


----------



## Ace123 (Sep 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 2 2010, 12:42 PM~19220087
> *good  job...
> *


Thank you homie


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

looks good


----------



## Ace123 (Sep 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 2 2010, 07:40 PM~19223093
> *looks good
> *


Good lookin out homie


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

_I like it and the color. _ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ace123 (Sep 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Dec 3 2010, 06:51 PM~19231816
> *I like it and the color.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thankx the color is candy orange over silver


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ace123_@Dec 3 2010, 08:12 AM~19227740
> *Good lookin out homie
> *


wut gun are u spraying with?


----------



## RollinCustomz (Oct 3, 2010)

Nice, looks good for your first candy job. Whose orange and silver?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 2 2010, 12:42 PM~19220087
> *good  job...
> *


x2


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice job bro ur mom is lucky.


----------



## Ace123 (Sep 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RollinCustomz_@Dec 4 2010, 12:33 AM~19234412
> *Nice, looks good for your first candy job.  Whose orange and silver?
> *


Thanks homie yea this is my first one and I am almost done with it. I used Alsa silver and orange it worked out good


----------



## Ace123 (Sep 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 2 2010, 07:40 PM~19223093
> *looks good
> *


Thankx


----------



## Ace123 (Sep 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 4 2010, 10:40 AM~19236108
> *Nice job bro ur mom is lucky.
> *


Thankx bro


----------



## Ace123 (Sep 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 3 2010, 11:12 PM~19233984
> *wut gun are u spraying with?
> *


I use the sata 3000


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks good. Now where you at so you hook up a couple of rides for me.


----------



## Ace123 (Sep 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Dec 4 2010, 10:19 PM~19241334
> *Looks good. Now where you at so you hook up a couple of rides for me.
> *


Thankx homie. Im in Rialto im down what you got im ready.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ace123_@Dec 2 2010, 11:16 AM~19218969
> *This is a car that I am putting together for my mom I painted it in my garage it is 80% done now I am going to put a flow coat on it to top it off just take a look and tell me what you think
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Ace123 (Sep 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 5 2010, 01:22 PM~19245110
> *Nice! :biggrin:
> *


good lookin out homie


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ace123_@Dec 5 2010, 03:22 PM~19245415
> *good lookin out homie
> *


Not Homie I'm a Homegirl!


----------



## Ace123 (Sep 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 5 2010, 02:24 PM~19245433
> *Not Homie I'm a Homegirl!
> *


Oh my bad good lookin out home girl


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

look's clean bro


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 5 2010, 01:24 PM~19245433
> *Not Homie I'm a Homegirl!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Dec 5 2010, 11:30 PM~19250278
> *look's clean bro
> *


x2 goodjob


----------



## Ace123 (Sep 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 6 2010, 08:45 AM~19251732
> *x2  goodjob
> *


Good lookin


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## Ace123 (Sep 4, 2010)

thankx


----------



## 91 towncar (Jul 9, 2011)

Love that color! It inspires my lazy ass. Looks like your nighbor could use your help....


----------



## Ace123 (Sep 4, 2010)

LOL yes he can but he act like he to good


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

How is the alsa candy holding up im thinking bout getting some


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

fontaine4 said:


> How is the alsa candy holding up im thinking bout getting some


thats exactly what i was going to ask... how is that candy holding up????


----------

